
The Art of Maintaining a Backlog - dshalvardjiev
https://www.code-runners.com/the-art-of-maintaining-a-backlog/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social
======
dshalvardjiev
Hey guys, the author here. Would be really grateful for any input / critics on
the post and style.

